# Kids Games 5-10



## snotling (Oct 12, 2008)

I picked up Sitting Ducks from playroom entertainment on a whim.  It turns out to be a fantastic game for my kids.  They enjoy it and love to play it often. I picked up a couple others from playroom (pirates and Cosmic Cows).  Cosmic Cows was also a hit.  I took them to my FLGS and they picked up Tiki Mountain from Slugfest Games.  This one is fun, but it is NOT for the younger ones (as it deal a lot with reading the cards).

Anyone have any other suggestions of games, like Sitting Ducks or Cosmic Cows?  The more that can play the better (we have a rather large family).

thanks
-snotling


----------



## scitadel (Oct 12, 2008)

Kids of Catan is lots of fun - we sold some over the weekend at the Con and literally the next day the vendor (who was the one who purchased it from us) dropped by to say their kids loved it.  So can't be bad.

Kinder Bunnies is supposed to be a lot of fun as well.

Otherwise, Gulo Gulo is a dexterity game that I've heard a lot of good things about.


----------



## Cadfan (Oct 12, 2008)

Duck, Duck, Bruce


----------



## Ahzad (Oct 12, 2008)

scitadel said:


> Kids of Catan is lots of fun - we sold some over the weekend at the Con and literally the next day the vendor (who was the one who purchased it from us) dropped by to say their kids loved it.  So can't be bad.
> 
> Kinder Bunnies is supposed to be a lot of fun as well.
> 
> Otherwise, Gulo Gulo is a dexterity game that I've heard a lot of good things about.




Kinder Bunnies is a lot of fun. We are big fans of Killer Bunnies and got Kinder Bunnies for the kids so they could have fun as well.


----------



## snotling (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you need killer bunnies to use kinder bunnies?    eitherway this might be the next one to get..  

though with a name like duck duck bruce.. hmm.. gonna have to look that one up  

Kids of Catan and Gulo Gulo I'll also look up. thanks.


----------



## Adso (Oct 13, 2008)

*Great Kids' Game...Great Game Period!*



snotling said:


> I picked up Sitting Ducks from playroom entertainment on a whim.  It turns out to be a fantastic game for my kids.  They enjoy it and love to play it often. I picked up a couple others from playroom (pirates and Cosmic Cows).  Cosmic Cows was also a hit.  I took them to my FLGS and they picked up Tiki Mountain from Slugfest Games.  This one is fun, but it is NOT for the younger ones (as it deal a lot with reading the cards).
> 
> Anyone have any other suggestions of games, like Sitting Ducks or Cosmic Cows?  The more that can play the better (we have a rather large family).
> 
> ...




A friend of mine from Catalina turned me on to a game, currently published by Mayfair, that's just brilliant. "Hey! That's My Fish!" (sometimes just called "the Penguin Game", or "Pingvinas" in Lithuania, were it was designed and first released) is a fast-paced and simple game for ages 8+ that is elegant in design and features both fun and very robust play, even for adults. It's a game for 2-4 players.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2008)

Penguin by Fantasy Flight is rather fun.


----------



## Ahzad (Oct 13, 2008)

snotling said:


> Do you need killer bunnies to use kinder bunnies?    eitherway this might be the next one to get..
> 
> though with a name like duck duck bruce.. hmm.. gonna have to look that one up
> 
> Kids of Catan and Gulo Gulo I'll also look up. thanks.




no kinder bunnies can be played by itself, but it can be combined with killer bunnies as they get a bit older and can deal with the more violent cards in killer bunnies.


----------



## dinsdale (Oct 13, 2008)

I would second "Hey! That's My Fish" and also add the "aMAZEing Labrynth"


----------



## scitadel (Oct 14, 2008)

dinsdale said:


> I would second "Hey! That's My Fish" and also add the "aMAZEing Labrynth"




Actually heard good things about both - one of my adult friends' actually likes HTMF 'cause it's simple enough for him (he's a bit ADD) and another friend who was down at PaX who saw the the aMAZEing Labyrinth said its good.


----------



## Cadfan (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey, That's My Fish is a really good game.  Its one of those magical games where it could be considered either a kids game or an adult's game depending on what theme they used.  In this case, they used penguins, so its a kids game.  But it has a great deal of depth if you want to look for it.


----------



## Phaezen (Oct 19, 2008)

I can second most the the suggestions so far.

You could most probably look at some of the games marked 8+ and 10+ if the theme appeals to the child/children in question.  In my personal experience, especially once they can read, children can pick up on game rules and concepts fairly easily if they are interested in the game.  Just looking at the CCGs aimed at children, such as Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh!, these are fairly complex games as each card changes the rules in some way.

My suggestion would be to go to your FLGS and see what games interest them and check Boardgamegeek.com.

GameBrowser - Sorted By Rank | BoardGameGeek should be a good place to start.

You can also lookup the games they enjoy and look at the You might Enjoy tab.

Phaezen


----------



## snotling (Oct 19, 2008)

Ordered KinderBunnies from my FLGS.  It came in and the 3 older ones (ages 5, 8, 10) and I played. It was run. they all enjoyed it.  I'm gonna try it out on the 4 year old next.

thanks for the suggestions so far.  I'll be looking into some of the others soon.


----------



## brehobit (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's another vote for the Fish.

Blockus is also a good one (6+ I'd say)
Blokus | BoardGameGeek

Gulo Gulo is great for the 4+ range.  
Gulo Gulo | BoardGameGeek


----------



## amandacharlie (Jun 21, 2013)

Sitting Ducks be a fantastic game for kids. This is really a Fun but it is NOT for the younger ones.*Kidzstore.com*  has really Cool math games and Monster High Dress up Games for girls. Little boys just love the assortment of Train Games.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jun 21, 2013)

Apples to Apples.
someone already said Kids Catan
heck, regular Settlers of Catan. (or you can get StarTrek Catan)
Samarkand
Quelf (maybe too old for them)
Give Me THe Brain (Cheap-ass Games)
there's another Cheap-ass Game with the zombie restaurant where you build food orders... can't remember the name right now
Lego makes several kid-games. Plus Legos are just plain awesome beyond the telling.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 21, 2013)

I recent came across "King of Tokyo" (by Richard Garfield), which is a lot of fun.  

http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/70323/king-of-tokyo


----------

